# Unknown visitor to seed feeder



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Had a new guy in the feeder today, Black, about the size of a blue jay, white head, Was thinking it was a black bird, but it was traveling alone not in a flock like other black birds. Ate for a long time then flew into a tree nearby, then left, haven't seen it since. Nice looking bird, did a little research, and the only ones that resembled this one was in Asia. No pics.


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> Had a new guy in the feeder today, Black, about the size of a blue jay, white head, Was thinking it was a black bird, but it was traveling alone not in a flock like other black birds. Ate for a long time then flew into a tree nearby, then left, haven't seen it since. Nice looking bird, did a little research, and the only ones that resembled this one was in Asia. No pics.


Grey Jay - maybe?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

blackbird with leucism - Google Search


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Could be one of these guys I had one at my feeder once but it was with the flock of grackles .


----------



## Let It Ride (Jul 28, 2010)

wpmisport said:


> Grey Jay - maybe?
> View attachment 799822


looks like a gray jay


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

The one I saw was all black with a white head. Pretty bird, all by itself. Haven't seen it since.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> Had a new guy in the feeder today, Black, about the size of a blue jay, white head, Was thinking it was a black bird, but it was traveling alone not in a flock like other black birds. Ate for a long time then flew into a tree nearby, then left, haven't seen it since. Nice looking bird, did a little research, and the only ones that resembled this one was in Asia. No pics.


Did it look like this? 

Female White-headed Woodpecker


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Not like pic, no black on back of head, or wings. Thx


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Had another new visitor today, a coopers hawk. sitting on my platform feeder like he owned the place.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Petronius said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> Female White-headed Woodpecker
> 
> View attachment 800006


Man, if it was that bird you’d have a yard full of hippie birders looking to check off their life list. I’d prob be one of them lol


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

UNCLE AL said:


> Not like pic, no black on back of head, or wings. Thx


I think we're getting close. Several birds have been eliminated from consideration.


----------

